# HD 4200 (785G) and dual monitors?



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

I've got a coworker I'm putting together a system for him. He is want to run dual monitors since at KSU in the engineering computer room all the pcs have dual monitors. He already has a 23" Dell that does 1920x1080 and he's planning on getting another one.

He's not interested in games at all just home work and the occasional movie with some internet to fill in anything else its used for. Either way I don't have another monitor to see how well (or badly) running two monitors on a 4200 is so I need some help here.

The board is a Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H fwiw so no sideport memory. Personally I think he is better off with something like a 5550 1GB (since Newegg has a XFX one for $40 AR) over the on board but not really sure since I don't have any experience.

Rest of the build would be:
Gigabyte MA785GMT-UD2H
Corsair 4GB 1333mhz DDR3
Athlon II x3 435
Thermaltake V3 Black
Corsair 400CX
WD 1TB Black
LG Blu-ray Burner

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

FYI, the 785G cant do DVI and HDMI at the same time. it can only do dual monitors if one is on VGA.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> FYI, the 785G cant do DVI and HDMI at the same time. it can only do dual monitors if one is on VGA.



can't it split the DVI-D?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea he is using the vga input on the Dell currently.

None of the on board AMD stuff can do dual monitor without the vga right? Since they all are based on R600.

What's Brazos gpu? Is it based off Evergreen?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> can't it split the DVI-D?



what does that even mean?




mastrdrver said:


> Yea he is using the vga input on the Dell currently.
> 
> None of the on board AMD stuff can do dual monitor without the vga right? Since they all are based on R600.
> 
> What's Brazos gpu? Is it based off Evergreen?



yeah none of them can do dual, for the same reason 5K cards cant do 2xDVI + HDMI.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what does that even mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have them at work it is a cable that goes from a single DVI-D output off of a 780G mobo and outputs dual DVI's


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

cdawall said:


> we have them at work it is a cable that goes from a single DVI-D output off of a 780G mobo and outputs dual DVI's



never heard of that before.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> never heard of that before.



yea they are enterprise HP machines with athlon II's in them lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

according to google, such splitters let you see the same image on two screens - not let you use them as multiple monitors.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> according to google, such splitters let you see the same image on two screens - not let you use them as multiple monitors.



It must not be dvi-d that we have then cause these are dual monitor...hmmm will have to check tomorrow I don't touch them not my computer not my problem sorta thing, but they have a white input to. Two white outputs


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

What's work?
How does the 780G handle that work?
Wish you had more power?

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2011)

780 and 785G handle desktop stuff without any issues. you forget that apart from aero and (optional) hardware accelerated video playback, the GPU really does nothing in an office/desktop environment.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> What's work?
> How does the 780G handle that work?
> Wish you had more power?
> 
> Thanks



Airforce and honestly they could give us intel i7 hexa cores and they would still be slow af bloatware kills them. Normal use in desktop is fine nothing lags nothing skips.


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 780 and 785G handle desktop stuff without any issues. you forget that apart from aero and (optional) hardware accelerated video playback, the GPU really does nothing in an office/desktop environment.



Oh I don't forget. I'm using it right now. Plus I find online videos lag and skip with anything less then 256mb frame buffer. MSI boards need a little more. Don't know why. The Gigabyte does with 256mb and 550 BE running cpu-nb at 2600mhz what my MSI 890GX with 955 BE running at 2600 cpu-nb required 256mb plus sideport. Any less in uma and online videos would skip. Didn't even need to be 720 videos. Did it commonly on 480. All other supporting hardware was the same. Also I know it wasn't the overclock because I backed it down and still did the same thing.

Maybe the extra speed from the 4250?

Anyway thanks both for the quick answers and OT conversation.


----------

